# Magic 2/12 or 2/13



## mishka (Feb 11, 2015)

I want to get out and get the Magic tomorrow or Friday before school location week. ANYBODY?????????????  
hope for carpool


----------



## reefer (Feb 11, 2015)

Whoot! See you tomorrow. I got a few friends coming up too.


----------

